# How can I reduce the finished alcohol content of red wine



## merlin (Sep 25, 2011)

I had a fantastic Merlot crop this year. 

Even taking the grapes in early, the sugar was very high, 25 brix. 

This means that the potential alcohol is around 15% 

I am using Lalvin RC 212 yeast again this year, so I expect a fermentation to total dryness. 

I have over 90 gallons (UK) of Merlot fermenting at present, and it looks like the finished product will be about 15%. 

I don't want it that high, I am looking for 12.5 - 13 max. I don't know what to do to achieve that. 

I don't really want to end up with a sweet wine by stopping the fermentation. 

I am about one third the way through fermentation today.
Can anybody help me? 

Thanks


----------



## joea132 (Sep 25, 2011)

Blending is always the most preferable and safest way to change your numbers. I wouldn't be upset with 15% ABV in Merlot though. I feel like you have to let the grapes make the wine sometimes.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2011)

The only thing you can do really is add enough water to the must to bring the Brix down and into the range you are looking for.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2011)

My heart tells me to leave it, but the 2009 was just under 14%, it is nice, but I think a little strong for me. Sadly, I have to be on the ball ‘most’ mornings.

Is there a calculation for the amount of water to be added? It is made all the more difficult since the must is in four barrels.

As it happens, it looks like I have much the same set up as Joe I will take a few more pics for the gallery.

Would like to blend it, but that would leave me nothing to drink this year :-(


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats going to make it even harder/impossible since its also in the middle of fermentation. Best time to adjust would have been before pitching the yeast. You may just have to let it ride out "as is" I am afraid.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2011)

Oki doki, thanks for that, I will be on top of that one next year.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2011)

You may want to take a look at Jack Keller's Blending page. There is a nice calculator that you can use to tell you how much of a wine to blend in to achieve a desired level. If you know your starting SG and your ending SG you can calculate your ABV as is. If you then play around with the calculator and use 0 (for water) as the base and your ending ABV as the fortifier as enter some numbers in gallons that you want to blend up it will give you the new adjusted ABV. You may wish to let the wine become what it will and then down the road do a bench trial with a gallon or so and drop it down to ~12.5% ABV using the calculator and do a taste test. If it passes muster blend it up for the whole lot. If its too thin you could always add in some post fermentation finishing tannins to bump up the mouth feel/finish once again to your liking.


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 25, 2011)

merlin said:


> My heart tells me to leave it, but the 2009 was just under 14%, it is nice, but I think a little strong for me. Sadly, I have to be on the ball ‘most’ mornings.
> 
> Is there a calculation for the amount of water to be added? It is made all the more difficult since the must is in four barrels.
> 
> ...



There are several calculators on line such as this one:
http://wineadds.com/crush/brix-adjust


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for that calculator link. I have saved it. It looks just the job. I had a quick go, very handy!


----------

